# [Ebuild] KDE Guidance? (Outils d'admin pour KDE)

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si KDE Guidance était intégré dans l'arbre officiel? Ou s'il existe un ebuild de la version 7 quelque part?

Voici le liens du projet: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/

Ce serai pas mal de l'intégrer car il pourrait servir à un grand nombre d'utilisateur KDE.

Merci

----------

## thelinuxfr

Personne n'as de réponse?    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Apparemment rien dans l'arbre officiel http://gentoo-portage.com/

Pas trouvé d'ebuild sur internet non plus !

----------

## thelinuxfr

Moi non plus j'ai rien trouvé. C'est bien dommage, je pense que c'est justement ce qu'il manque à KDE. Surtout pour le montage de disk et lecteur réseau.

Je vais essayer de compiler tout ca pour voir déjà si sa passe  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> Personne n'as de réponse?   

 

Salut,

Tu peux créer un ebuild pour l'installer :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml

http://dev.gentoo.org/~plasmaroo/devmanual/

Tu passes un peu temps dessus et tu feras ton ebuild sans problème ... je n'ai pas kde d'installé et je ne vais pas proposer un ebuild que je ne peux pas tester (je l'ai fait une fois mais pas deux !) !   Il y a qques créateurs et bidouilleurs d'ebuild, sur le forum ...Si ils utilisent kde et ils ont le temps , ils te le ferons .... sinon avec la doc ci-dessus , tu as un exemple dans le guide pour les eclass pour créer un ebuild kde ...

@+

----------

## thelinuxfr

merci je vais voir ca  :Wink: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

Heu j'ai un problème de module python "kdedistutils" es-ce que quelqu'un sais de quel module cela vient?

J'ai installé pourtant pyKDE et pyQT :p

```
localhost guidance-0.7.0 # ./setup.py

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./setup.py", line 19, in ?

    import kdedistutils

ImportError: No module named kdedistutils

```

----------

## thelinuxfr

Bon je viens de compiler tout ca. Et sa marche plutot pas mal  :Razz: 

Bon maintenant je suis pas un pro des ebuild  :Razz:  Surtout qu'il faut kde-Guidance et une extension PyKDE... 2 dèps.

Si quelqu'un est chaud pour le faire aller sur le site de l'auteur il y a les liens pour les dépendances...  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un est chaud pour le faire aller sur le site de l'auteur il y a les liens pour les dépendances... 

 

Heu, l'auteur de l'ebuild, c'est toi !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Il y a fort peu de chance que l'auteur de Guidance se charge de la maintenance d'un ebuild. 

Par contre, il sera probablement heureux d'apprendre qu'il existe !

En fait, si tu veux que ton ebuild apparaisse officiellement dans portage, tu dois le soumettre sur bugzilla.

La méthode est décrite ici

Mais tu peux toujours nous donner un lien pour qu'on y jette un coup d'oeil ...  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *thelinuxfr wrote:*   Si quelqu'un est chaud pour le faire aller sur le site de l'auteur il y a les liens pour les dépendances...  
> 
> Heu, l'auteur de l'ebuild, c'est toi !  
> 
> 

 

Apparement il n'est pas chaud pour le faire   :Laughing:   !

ça n'a pas l'air des plus compliqués mais il faut trouver un bidouilleur user kde ... Moi qui suit Gnome powa ! cela ne va pas être possible   :Confused:   !

Tu l'as installé à la main et ça fonctionne ? 

@ +

----------

## ghoti

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Apparement il n'est pas chaud pour le faire    !

 

Moi j'avais compris qu'il l'avait fait et qu'il cherchait une bonne poire pour le faire enregistrer   :Shocked: 

Mais en effet, il y a doute ...

----------

## thelinuxfr

J'ai envoyé un mail a l'auteur et il ma répondu qu'il n'utilisait pas Gentoo et qu'il n'avait pas le temps de ce pencher dessus  :Razz: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> J'ai envoyé un mail a l'auteur et il ma répondu qu'il n'utilisait pas Gentoo et qu'il n'avait pas le temps de ce pencher dessus 

 

Il a dèjà crée le soft   :Laughing:  ! je pense qu'un gentoïste user de kde peut se charger de l'ebuild !

----------

## ghoti

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> J'ai envoyé un mail a l'auteur et il ma répondu qu'il n'utilisait pas Gentoo et qu'il n'avait pas le temps de ce pencher dessus 

 

Normal : il faut distinguer l'application proprement dite et package qui sert à l'installer !

Ici, ton auteur a fait le programme mais c'est à toi ou à un gentooïste à faire le package pour ta distribution.

Si tu ne peux pas faire l'ebuild toi même et s'il n'y a pas de volontaire ici, tu peux toujours faire un appel sur bugs.gentoo.org en déposant un bug de type "request".

----------

## Delvin

à priori, il y a un script pour l'install et l'uninstall, il suffit que l'ebuild vérifie les dépendances.

Au passage, quelle version de pykde installer ?

Dans portage il y en a 2 : kde-base/pykde(masquée en ~ version 3.5.5) et dev-python/pykde(démasquée) je pencherais pour la premiére ...

sinon l'ebuild ne doit pas être bien compliquée à faire, je vais regarder ca  :Smile:  (je n'ai jamais fait d'ebuild en fait)

----------

## man in the hill

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> ... (je n'ai jamais fait d'ebuiild en fait)

 

Tu suis la doc du dev gentoo cité plus haut + des exemples d'ebuild de kde et surtout tu fais des tests pour capter comment ça fonctionne ...  Et bien sûr, il y a sur le forum qques ebuilder qui pourront te venir en aide meme si il n'ont pas kde d'installé ! Il y a aussi la doc pour apprenti dev dans le sous forum doc , etc ...

@ +

----------

## Delvin

mouais bon en fait faut qu eje change de version de kde pour installer n'importe laquelle des versions de pykde, soit downgrader soit upgrader et la ... ca me tente pas trop

si un utilisateur de kde en 3.5.5 veut essayer  :Smile: 

----------

## kaworu

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si un utilisateur de kde en 3.5.5 veut essayer 

 

Salut !

bon ok ok, j'utilise kde 3.5.5, mais j'ai jamais fais d'ebuild. Je connais de vue (je les regarde un peu, mais jamais dev moi-même), alors c'est une bonne ocasion de commencer. Je posterai sûrement la semaine prochaine un nouveau post [ebuild] pour commencer le travail  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> bon ok ok, j'utilise kde 3.5.5, mais j'ai jamais fais d'ebuild. Je connais de vue (je les regarde un peu, mais jamais dev moi-même), alors c'est une bonne ocasion de commencer. Je posterai sûrement la semaine prochaine un nouveau post [ebuild] pour commencer le travail 

 

Salut

Bonne nouvelle ! Je n'ai jamais fait d'ebuild spécifique à kde mais si tu as des soucis et je peux t'aider, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde   :Very Happy:  !

@ +

----------

